# what are u selling



## moneyisfornothing (Feb 18, 2012)

thought of starting this thread.
lets see what the board says:rolleyes2:


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Duplicate thread.
Instead, use the thread, What are you selling?

You've already posted to that thread in the past, under both of your pseudonyms.

moneyisfornothing = newbie (banned)


----------

